# top speed in each gear



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

Anybody know the top speed for each gear before you redline?


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

DRIVETRAIN
Transmission: 6-speed manual
Final-drive ratio: 3.46:1, limited slip
Gear ... Ratio ... Mph/1000 rpm ... Max. test speed
I ... 2.97 ... 7.2 ... 43 mph (6000 rpm)
II ... 2.07 ... 10.3 ... 62 mph (6000 rpm)
III ... 1.43 ... 15.0 ... 90 mph (6000 rpm)
IV ... 1.00 ... 21.4 ... 128 mph (6000 rpm)
V ... 0.84 ... 25.5 ... 153 mph (6000 rpm)
VI ... 0.57 ... 37.6 ... 158 mph (4200 rpm)


Straight from C&D!


----------

